# Freckles due 5/18/11 Kidded 5/28/2011 W/pics



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

Yay :stars: 
Freckles is due on the 18th, but she's HUGE!!! and her milk's already dropping, I'm wondering if my dates are off a bit...

Gonna post some pics I took today tell me what ya think...

I'm wondering how many are in there! Poor girl, when she lays down she looks like a beached whale!!! :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Freckles due 5/18/11*

looks like lots of babies on the way if May 15th is 150 she could go basically anyday now


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Freckles due 5/18/11*

This will be her first set of kids since I've had her, I have NO idea what to expect, she was supposed to have been pregnant when I purchased her in Oct of last year, but they never came so I put her in with my buck in Mid December.

I'm nervous, I hope their won't be more than she can handle... :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Freckles due 5/18/11*

Woe.. :shocked: she is huge.... but beautiful....  :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Freckles due 5/18/11*

Big girl.  She has some cute kids in there for you.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Freckles due 5/18/11*

Wow! She is big! Hope she gives you what you want!!! ray:


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Freckles due 5/18/11*

She will! Girls or boys, doesn't matter, so long as they're healthy!!! YAY! So excited to see them, Gonna try to get more pics today!!


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Freckles due 5/18/11*

:leap: More pictures!!!

She just keeps growing and growing and growing... LOL, today she seems to be carrying more on her left side... Like A LOT more on her left...


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Freckles due 5/18/11*

:ROFL: Look at this moose! My oh my! She's growing by the minute!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Freckles due 5/18/11*

HeHe....wide load.... :shocked:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Freckles due 5/18/11*

I hope she goes 1 day early because my birthday is the 17th. She looks like a nice goat. I hope everything goes smoothly for you.


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Freckles due 5/18/11*

Thank you Roger! I hope she goes on the 17th too! I like odd #'s better! Probably because I'm odd! :ROFL: I read about your doe "Faith" I believe her name is... I hope she passes placenta and all and remains just as spry as she has this far! Cangrats on the new baby :leap: ; and sorry to hear about the loss of 1. :sigh:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Freckles due 5/18/11*

Thank you, I am super surprised at how well she is doing. She has not gone down hill once this whole time. She is being a great mom to her buckling that is alive. I guess she is a keeper. You just have to have FAITH. LOL


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Freckles due 5/18/11*

AMEN!!


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Freckles due 5/18/11*

I'm getting so anxious!!! We moved to the Kidding pen today... Just in case mom's bad @ math, or her memory is terrible and kiddos come early, I wanna have everyone situated.

So, Freckles is not to sure about her first day in the kidding pen; want to give her plenty of time to get use to her new house, before babies arrive.

Took pictures of her today... I can't believe this Whale!!! LOL I think it's so cute how big she is!!! 

GUESSES EVERYONE... 
(How many babies? When Will they come out to play? And for those that like to get SUPER Technical How many :kidblue: how many :kidred: ??)

So this is going to be the first time Freckles has kid for me.
I'm going to guess that she has 3 kids on 5/17/2011 
:kidred: :kidred: :kidred: <--- That's just what I'm hoping for so they're all registrable 75% LOL


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Freckles due 5/18/11*

:kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Freckles due 5/18/11*

Curious.... How long before kidding do ligs usually start to soften??? :?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Freckles due 5/18/11*

softening can start anytime from 2 weeks before to 2 days before delivery....and unless you really know what to feel for they can be deceiving.
I only check ligs on my does once all their usual signs are present...change in attitude, feeding routine, udders filled(my girls literally triple in size the day they deliver) vulva is loose and very relaxed...then I feel for ligs, a total loss of them is when the eitire area around the tail head is mushy.


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Freckles due 5/18/11*

Thank you... yeah, I'm not sure what I'm feeling for here... I just want to have some sign that it's gonna happen so I can make sure to cancel all plans and be there!!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Freckles due 5/18/11*

Come on girl go today I want some birthday kids even though they are not mine.


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Freckles due 5/18/11*

well... Sorry Roger... No birthday babies...  She is keeping me on my toes I tell ya!!! Her bag is HUGE!!! and she's swelling up quite a bit back there, but still no babies... I think she's waiting this storm out... hoping this evening or tomorrow... With my luck though, she'll keep them all the way til Sunday, when I'm at my friends wedding, or even into next week while were at fair!!! Grr... Silly Does!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Freckles due 5/18/11*

Hate when they hold out like that! Hopefully its before the weekend for you


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Freckles due 5/18/11*

Is she ever going to KID?


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Freckles due 5/18/11*

No... Seriously... It's freaking me out!!! We have county fair this week and I'm all stressed out that I'm going to be 45 min away form home when she goes in to real labor... GRRR.... I figured 18-23rd, we'd have kids... I KNOW she's pregnant this time... My official guess now is the 25th because, that is the day we will be gone all day doing check-in, weigh-in, registration, vet check... etc @ fair for my son's piggy... but OF COURSE that will be the day right??? LOL


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Freckles due 5/18/11*

So did she kid yesterday? I have a feeling if not it will be today. She has to go some time.


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Freckles due 5/18/11*

LOL, just went out to check on her tonight after getting home from fair... STILL NOTHING!!! I know I saw them hook up with my own eyes, but maybe she didn't take that day... I have NO DOUBT she's pregnant, but as of now I have NO CLUE what her due date is, because she's WAY past!!! Anyways, her bag gets fuller everyday... not quite "tight" although I've yet to see her with a full udder, so I'm not sure what it'll look like. There is still NO discharge of any sorts so, it could be a while....

Hopefully it'll be after Monday... That's when we're done with fair, and I'll have more time for her and babies!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Freckles due 5/18/11*

Oh, I hope she waits til you get back from the fair!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Freckles due 5/18/11*

If it helps we had 5 kiddings this year and not all of ours had the late pregnancy discharge...in fact most didn't have any discharge right before kidding.


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Freckles due 5/18/11*

Well... Today may be the day... I went out and looked at her this morning and.... belly has dropped WAY LOW... and bag has TRIPLED in size! Look for yourself... what ya think?

First (2) pics are old one's that I've already posted, second (2) are from this morning... Think I'm gonna be up all night... :ROFL: :stars:

Sorry about the last one being sideways, but ya get the idea! :wahoo:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Freckles due 5/18/11*

Babies are FINALLY on the way!!!! Udder looks massive and she's dropped alot...my does normally go within 12 hours of their udders filling up.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Freckles due 5/18/11*

She sure does look close.....I hope she give you some nice kids.


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Freckles due 5/18/11*

:stars: New Babies!!! 4:30 PM I come home and find :kidred: :kidred: (I believe someone called that!!... "FreedomStar")

Anyways! I'm so super excited! Got loads of pictures they are both BEAUTIFUL hefty, healthy girls! They're making their mom nuts though... They like to stay checking things out on opposite sides of the kidding pen and keep Freckles running back and forth and screaming... :ROFL:

:leap: :stars: :dance: :wahoo: :kidred: :kidred: :wahoo: :dance: :stars: :leap:

:hi5: Thank you all for following! Everyone is healthy and happy! Freckles also passed placenta with No issues whatsoever!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Those are some nice looking kids. Congrats I am glad everything went alright.


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you! 
I'm glad too! I've been a nervous wreck!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the adorable girls!! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...they are so cute....congrats....


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Congrats!!! THey are adorable! What a nice surprise to come home too!!!!


----------

